# Garmin Alpha 100 help



## Beagleboy2004 (Aug 25, 2018)

Anybody know how to fix this?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Try calibrating compass.


----------



## Beagleboy2004 (Aug 25, 2018)

reddog1 said:


> Try calibrating compass.


Already tried


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

I've never had mine go blank like that. Call DU Supply 855-384-8687 they can walk you through and Garmin issue


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Check where the antenna comes out of the collar unit. Wires there wear out and break.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes your antenna could be broken and if so replace it with a tough skin antenna. They are alot sturdier than the original ones.


----------



## Beagleboy2004 (Aug 25, 2018)

Turns out that I just deleted the dog from the gps somehow, so to fix it I just had to readd the collar back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Good. That is as easy a fix as you will ever get.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Beagleboy2004 said:


> Turns out that I just deleted the dog from the gps somehow, so to fix it I just had to readd the collar back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


When that happens to me I call it my triple f error "fat fingers fup" lol


----------



## Luckydog42 (Aug 10, 2013)

There’s a great facebook page that deals with any and all issues. Garmin astro and alpha users I believe.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

